# Commercial estimating from prints



## masterpiece4059 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, My name is David and I am new around here. I am from the Pittsburgh area and have been in business for 15 years now. Business is good. We do mostly high-end residential and some light commercial but I am trying to expand into bidding more commercial work based on prints and I am having a hard time pricing these jobs just based on looking and it on paper. Is anyone familiar of a company or an individual that will do take offs from my prints and give me pricing for a reasonable fee? I like to see how it compares with what I am coming up with. Thank you for your time.


----------



## steveatson1 (Aug 9, 2012)

If you want to expend your business in this field then you have many options like you go to canvas printing. You will learn it from online also. There are many website which will provide you canvas prints online according to your requirements.


----------



## bodean614 (May 31, 2011)

I am a freelance estimator based in Cincinnati. 
I have references and proven track record in landing work. Please give me a call. 937-389-8328. Jeff.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

steveatson1 said:


> If you want to expend your business in this field then you have many options like you go to canvas printing. You will learn it from online also. There are many website which will provide you canvas prints online according to your requirements.


100 % not helpful. Funny, but not helpful. Someone needs to recalibrate that spambot.


----------



## henrymilathy (Jul 24, 2012)

For upgrading your business you should learn more about it .All the canvas work technologies for home remodeling  are available on the Internet so you can directly opt this option for proper learning.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

henrymilathy said:


> For upgrading your business you should learn more about it .All the canvas work technologies for home remodeling  are available on the Internet so you can directly opt this option for proper learning.


Is it me or are these spammers idiots or what?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Paradigmzz said:


> Is it me or are these spammers idiots or what?


They must be this thread is about commercial estimating not residential remodeling.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Is it me or are these spammers idiots or what?


Thanks for reporting that post. 

BILL! We got a clean-up in aisle 4!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

This company might be helpful. They just use all your info, then plug the info from the prints into their program and adjust as you see fit. Seems like it can spit bids out quick.





Evergreen Technologies


----------



## noel77 (Oct 11, 2012)

hey guys (Rob thanks for your advice last time, was really helpful). guys i need your help........ i just bit on three commercial jobs, im sure of getting at least two. im gonna need an other pump to manage. im about to bid on a graco 7900 on ebay, but it has a crack on its head, can you give it a look and let me kno what you think. http://www.ebay.com/itm/GRACO-GMAX-11-7900-HI-BOY-STANDARD-GAS-AIRLESS-PAINT-SPRAYER-/190762019449


----------



## TRossi88 (Dec 28, 2012)

masterpiece4059 said:


> Hello, My name is David and I am new around here. I am from the Pittsburgh area and have been in business for 15 years now. Business is good. We do mostly high-end residential and some light commercial but I am trying to expand into bidding more commercial work based on prints and I am having a hard time pricing these jobs just based on looking and it on paper. Is anyone familiar of a company or an individual that will do take offs from my prints and give me pricing for a reasonable fee? I like to see how it compares with what I am coming up with. Thank you for your time.


I have been estimating for my company of about 3 years. In my experiences the plans never have all the info needed for a painting bid I usually end send over RFI email to the PM. And most case the RFI email is the first time the PM even thinks about the painting scope. So if your going to do it your self spend the time and go over all the architectural prints. Architects love hiding paint scope on pages besides the finish page.

Good Luck


----------



## KennedyEstimating (Dec 30, 2012)

*Estimating Help*

David,
I am from the Pittsburgh area and if you need any advice on Commercial estimating just give me a call. I own a freelance estimating company and have the experience to guide you in the right direction. [email protected]. Best of luck.
Bob Kennedy
Kennedy Estimating


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree about architects and trying to find specs and scope of work. They think we are supposed to pick it up through osmosis.Oh I forgot they went to school and we didnt.I go through structural,elect.and mech.as well. I have found info on trash enclosures and hand rail on the civil pages instead of the arch.pages. You have to look at them all that's for sure.
Also if they are so good then why do they issue a 130 page addenum 1 day before bid date.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

You got to love the cut and paste that they do for a spec. Love Products that is no longer made or the guess of what they really want. An then they don't know them selfs
David


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

This could turn into a "I hate architects" thread but I don't think there is enough computer power or storage for it.


----------

